# Galveston Bay Catching!



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Me and a buddy hit west bay today. Winds were light and the water was decent. Water temperature was 68 degrees and we had a strong incoming tide. We hit one of our regular reefs and managed a few rat reds for our efforts. Jumped out of the boat for our second wade the fish were there. Mainly keeper specs and few mixed in reds.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a nice mess of fish!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a great day. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice!! Lot better than we did east Matty.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

pretty


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... Texas slam ...
.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome bunch of fish there! Tell me, were you wet wading? Is it time yet?


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Geetee, we were not wet wading. Water is too cold for these old bones. There was a guy we saw wet wading but not this guy.


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to go Vatos Locos Maybe next time I'll get permisson !!LOL


----------



## Goyojimbo (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice Haul!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

jackpot!!
nice haul


----------



## TexaswBOWhunter (Feb 24, 2012)

Heck yeah, you boys did good...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great job! Nice fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work... good stringer of fish


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Awesome catch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fishing trip, good job.


----------

